
H.264/AAC/MP3 decoding support for Boot To Gecko - wglb
http://www.bluishcoder.co.nz/2012/06/02/h264-aac-mp3-support-for-b2g.html
======
doublec
Initial support for libstagefright decoding (giving H.264, etc) on Android
landed in "mozilla-inbound" today too. These should go in mozilla-central soon
and be available in Firefox Mobile nightly builds. It's turned off by default
(enabled via a pref in about:config) while bugs and performance are worked on.

~~~
daeken
Happen to have relevant bug #s? I'd like to track this work and maybe lend a
hand.

~~~
doublec
Software decoding using libstagefright:
<https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=759945>

Metabug for Android decoding support:
<https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=755364>

Hardware decoding support using libstagefright on B2G:
<https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=759506>

------
AndrewDucker
It's sad, in some ways, but I'm not sure that Mozilla had any choice in the
matter here. Using the OS to provide decoding makes sense as a compromise
here.

~~~
sp332
I thought from this story <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3692771> they
already decided to do it on the desktop. Did that not materialize?

~~~
doublec
I'm not aware of an actual decision being made with regard to desktop support
yet but I think it is inevitable.

------
dave1010uk
> What about support for desktop? This is trickier since some desktop
> operating systems don’t include H.264, AAC or MP3 decoders

Does this mean Gonk (the B2G OS [0]) will include these decoders? How is this
any different to desktop Firefox including them?

[0] <https://wiki.mozilla.org/B2G/Architecture>

~~~
doublec
Gonk has the libstagefright libraries which expect to be able to dynamically
load shared libraries provided by the carrier or phone maker which contain the
decoders. They are expected to have all the relevant licenses.

In the case of desktop Mozilla could take the same approach (use system
libraries, expect OS supplier to provide licensed decoders) but some platforms
would miss out on support if the OS supplier doesn't provide the decoders.

~~~
dave1010uk
So the difference is Mozilla expect current phone vendors to always provide
these licenses but the desktop vendors not to? Isn't the whole point of
Firefox OS to disrupt the current lack of openness in mobile? Do Mozilla not
hope the mobile industry will become as open as the desktop one?

